# Mini Borden's Milk Bottle



## NORG (May 27, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this bottle? It is clear and about 2 inches tall.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Rob,  my guess would be an individual creamer. I remember back in the 60's as a kid seeing small glass bottles containing cream for your coffee at resturants. I don't recall seeing that particular shape however. Pretty cute anyway.  Kelley


----------



## bubbas dad (May 27, 2005)

it's pretty cool what ever it's age.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 28, 2005)

Hi Norg,
   I saw a similar miniature Borden's bottle on a web site, same script but with a shield and cow above the name. Person was asking $40.00 for it. Here is a picture of a mini Bordens I dug, it is machine made and appears to be a replica of a regular Qt milk bottle. The back has a circle with Bordens embossed across it. I don't think the mini Bordens were creamers just too little volume. They might have been made for dolls or doll houses or something. Just a guess.

   Also two AMES bottles. Both are BIM. The short one is 1 5/8 in. tall with a rolled lip and the other is 2 in. tall and says AMES BERYLITE. I think those were tooth powder samples. Still just a guess. I have collected samples and miniatures for many years. They don't take up much space, if you look long enough you can find miniatures and samples of hundreds of bottles. 

 Cliff


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 28, 2005)

I have the exact same minature Borden's. It is a saleman's sample.  Don't see a whole lot of them around...


----------



## NORG (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gunsmoke47, bubbas dad, Ye Olde Prospector and DiggerBryan.

 Rob


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

NORG...I dug one of those little Borden's last Monday...I looked in Ebay and they aren't going for much...under ($9.00)...[]

 I think they could also be part of a  child's playset that included either a miniature milk case  with 6 bottles, or a tiny milk wagon...I saw references to such on Google.


 I also dug a miniature hobbleskirt Coca-Cola bottle about the same size as the Borden's a couple weeks ago...


----------



## kastoo (Jul 7, 2005)

I hate it when this info pops up in a message string! DOH!  Nice bottle though!


----------



## tom at tslight (Apr 11, 2022)

This bottle is from a toy that Borden's Dairy farms made years ago. I was basically a single horse drawn wooden milk wagon. There were various incarnations as the toy evolved through the years. Some versions had a driver. The bottles came in 2 styles, always with a small wooden 4-bottle carrier. The carrier had "Borden's" painted on the side. One style bottle had ribs at the bottom and had "Bordens" embossed around the middle. The other style was smooth and had "Bordens" embossed at the bottom. Both were about 2" tall and 3/4" diameter. If you type "bordens toy wagon" in the search bar on a popular auction web site, several will pop up. BTW, not all versions of this toy came with the milk bottles.


----------

